
Elixir and Ruby Comparison - bjfish
http://elixir-examples.github.io/examples/elixir-and-ruby-comparison
======
sciurus
I stopped reading it after it said concurrency in Ruby was "N/A". That's a
silly statement for a language that has threads and coroutines built in, as
well as a number of event loop and actor libraries.

When run on JRuby, threads also offer parallelism.

[http://ruby-doc.org/core-2.2.0/Thread.html](http://ruby-
doc.org/core-2.2.0/Thread.html)

[http://ruby-doc.org/core-2.2.0/Fiber.html](http://ruby-
doc.org/core-2.2.0/Fiber.html)

~~~
bjfish
Hello, post author here. What I mean by "N/A" here is "Not Applicable" as in
Ruby was not designed for concurrency. I didn't mean to say that it is "Not
Available" or not possible. I also was only describing language features
without considering libraries.

Even JRuby's first recommendation for concurrency is "don't do it":
[https://github.com/jruby/jruby/wiki/Concurrency-in-
jruby](https://github.com/jruby/jruby/wiki/Concurrency-in-jruby)

~~~
sciurus
So, you're saying threads and coroutines aren't concurrency?

~~~
weatherlight
I'm pretty sure Matz is still working at re-architecting the Ruby global
interpreter lock (GIL) for genuine concurrency. JRuby and Rubinius are
alternative Implementations of ruby that do support Concurrency, but they are
just that, alternative Implementations.

